# Best riding in Germany?



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Was wondering where the best mtb trails are in Germany.

I know this is subjective, but I was hoping to get a big selection or responses from people in different areas of riding, from XC to FR and DH.

Pictures are welcome!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

For sweet XC singletrack Rodalben and the nearby areas rock!!! The F trail is very sweet!


----------



## Günna X (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi, I'm from ilmenau. that's in the middle of germany. We have very nice hills to ride. For XC are the best conditions, but where are also good spots for Downhill activities. Ilmenau itself has its own DH-Track. here is a link to my homepage:http://mtb-ilmenau.de
In the south of germany, in the german alpes are also very good trails. technical trails, flow-trails and panorama-tours you can find everything where.


----------



## WRX2ning (Feb 20, 2007)

Where is some good riding around Kaiserslautern? I heard around the Vogelweh area but I wanted to see if anyone else had any other input.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

WRX2ning said:


> Where is some good riding around Kaiserslautern? I heard around the Vogelweh area but I wanted to see if anyone else had any other input.


Rodalben is not that far.... let me know what you find... KL is not that far away from where I am at..


----------



## scarkinsmel (Mar 18, 2004)

*There are some*

marked trails in the Plazerwald Mountain bike park. They number 1-5 and all are marked and depending of how familiar you are with the forrest you can ride anywhere from 30-80k. Some of it is good, some not so good, some just kind of is there to ride. It is mostly forest road, and fire road mixed in with singletrack. If you need anymore info do a google search for the Pfalzerwald park and there are, I believe, downloadable maps. Not the greatest, but as most of the trails are marked you really don't need much else. Rodalben is "off limits" to bikes, but be nice and friendly, give way to hikers and normally they are happy to see you. If get on the email list you will get notice about the RACC rides. Show up and ride, normally a friendly ride, although depending on who arrives a bit quick. They are no drop, meaning someone will wait at the turns for the last rider so no one gets lost. Hope to see you, Ed

I will try to post when the next ride in on this thread.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

scarkinsmel said:


> marked trails in the Plazerwald Mountain bike park. They number 1-5 and all are marked and depending of how familiar you are with the forrest you can ride anywhere from 30-80k. Some of it is good, some not so good, some just kind of is there to ride. It is mostly forest road, and fire road mixed in with singletrack. If you need anymore info do a google search for the Pfalzerwald park and there are, I believe, downloadable maps. Not the greatest, but as most of the trails are marked you really don't need much else. Rodalben is "off limits" to bikes, but be nice and friendly, give way to hikers and normally they are happy to see you. If get on the email list you will get notice about the RACC rides. Show up and ride, normally a friendly ride, although depending on who arrives a bit quick. They are no drop, meaning someone will wait at the turns for the last rider so no one gets lost. Hope to see you, Ed
> 
> I will try to post when the next ride in on this thread.


Here's the link to the park's site
http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/en_index.php

Yeah, I had heard that Rodalben is off limits, but as you say if you are courteous and avoid high traffic (like afternoons on weekends), nobody will complain.

Good tip on the RACC rides.. i will check that out..

Cheers


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Come on, there has to be more German riders out there! Let's see some pics, too!


----------



## scarkinsmel (Mar 18, 2004)

*Just a quick update*

For those interested and in the area the Ramstein Area Cycling Club will be meeting on Vogelweh air base 1300 in building 2039. After the meeting there will likely be a short mountain bike ride. The building is behind the bowling alley. Have a good day, Ed


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

Lots of Bike Parks worth looking at in D-land. Todtnau by Stuttgart has a killer DH course probably the gnarliest ive ever ridden...ever. Winterberg is also definitely something to check out, really nice designed stuff DH, FR, north shore, six cross etc. (opens in 5 weeks!!!!!) Those are the only two i have ridden so far. This summer ill be making the 5 hour drive to Sallbach and Leogang in Austria, im stoked. Oh almost forgot, theres Burg Frankenstein by Darmstadt. Its got some nice FR trails.


----------



## Sethimus (Apr 3, 2006)

todtnau is near freiburg, not stuttgart. bad wildbad is near stuttgart. both are top dh tracks, but i like more riding in the alpes. parks like oberammergau or livigno (italy) are my favourite. also the arlberg region in austria. at the sonnenkopf ski resort (www.sonnenkopf.com) are some nice trails and the season card is very cheap (36eur).


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

i always mix those two up...damnit!


----------



## Trailsnail (Apr 3, 2004)

*Best riding in Germany*

Like was said earlier, it is all up to interpretation. I live in Schweinfurt and have riden here and Wuerzburg. Haven't had much time to check out other destinations in the past and transporting the bike was always a pain without a proper rack. There are nice trails in both towns. Towards the end of last year I also went to Steinach (Thuringen), to the Silbersattel Mountain www.silbersattel-bikepark.de/. The people there are friendly and me and my friend were the only two on the mountain when I went, what a blast. It is a new downhill park and I had a blast there. It is scheduled to open on 6 Apr. The lifts are adequate and prices are good. I think it was like 10 euro for three hours or something. It didn't matter because they let us stay there the whole time they were open. I am just getting into DH/FR and it's me new love. There are some pics of Silbersattel on their site, but they ain't that good. Anywho, enough babble, here are some pictures from area's around here.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks beautiful out there. I get the impression that just about everywhere one goes in Germany, there's decent elevations to ride through, even on the most basic trails.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Ist gute fahrrad Pfads in die Westen? Nahe Hamm/Koln/Dusseldorf?

Mein Deutsche ist nicht gute, sorry.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Ist gute fahrrad Pfads in die Westen? Nahe Hamm/Koln/Dusseldorf?
> 
> Mein Deutsche ist nicht gute, sorry.


Not bad at all :thumbsup: (My German is not that good either  )

Sorry I have no experience in that area


----------



## arkadi (Apr 11, 2006)

*Rodalben pics*

Hope to hit this Friday or monday with my new 29er SS.

https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g221/Clownsley/rodalben/12220001.jpg

https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g221/Clownsley/rodalben/12230005.jpg

https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g221/Clownsley/rodalben/12230008.jpg


----------



## scarkinsmel (Mar 18, 2004)

*What time are you thinking?*

I rode there last Thursday. The trails are in excellent shape. If you want some company, either PM me or just post here. Have a good day, Ed


----------



## arkadi (Apr 11, 2006)

Um, well, I haven't decided yet. However, it occurred to me that since friday is good friday, the place is probably going to be crawling with hikers and other assorted slow-moving objects. I usually try to hit the F-trail when it's a holiday for me, but not the germans.


----------



## scarkinsmel (Mar 18, 2004)

*if the weather is nice*

it will be packed. I think I may be going to Hberg to do a ride with a couple of friends. We will hopefully have a local guide to show us the "hidden" trails. If you have any interest I will post ride time here. I will be heading out to the PflazerWald today to ride trail 2 and maybe parts of 3. I need to get ready for the Kellerwald Marathon, better late than never.

A link to races here in Germany and some other places:
http://www.mountainbike-marathon.com/

Hope it works. Enjoy the day, Ed


----------



## arkadi (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmm, if you're coming to heidelberg, there's definitely things afoot. A guy I ride with now and then has a buddy coming into town to do a singlespeed tour of H'berg. Say, that's not you is it? 

I haven't decided if I'm going along yet, but I'd sure like to find some of that hidden singletrack.


----------



## scarkinsmel (Mar 18, 2004)

*I believe it would be me*

But don't be surprised by my massive lack of fitness. I think Marty has a local guy for a tour through the area around the Castle. Last time I rode there it was far from what I had expected. It is rocky, fast and steep, pretty good riding. Hope you make it out, I think it will pretty mellow, I hope. Ed

Also not sure how "hidden" the trails are, but they are marked hikers only. Last time the hikers seemed to know there would be bikes and were friendly to us on the trails.


----------



## arkadi (Apr 11, 2006)

There are a couple of sweet sections across the river from the castle, but most of the single track on the Konigstuhl side is unimpressive to me. I don't like riding uphill for an hour to go down for 20 minutes I'm looking for nice rolling terrain like Virginia. The Kellerwald certainly looks promising.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

Ist gute fahrrad Pfads in die Westen? Nahe Hamm/Koln/Dusseldorf?

Mein Deutsche ist nicht gute, sorry.
You have the same problem that most americans have with German-Direct translation. The sentence structure is diff. Anyway I live around wuerzburg. I ride the M trai Mainwandernweg. It goes all the way to frankfurt. Real kick ass singletrack. I live in Güntersleben-right on the trail!


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey trailsnail you ride in Schweinfurt? I didn't know there were any trails. I live in Guentersleben right by the M trail. Zell in Wuerzburg has some really great trails. Are you racing in the Armed forces mtb race series?


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

Spent today in Bike Park Boppard close to Koblenz. There is only one trail and two dirt lines but the trail has some really nice flow to it. Lots of kickers, drops, and some North shore mixed together. Its free if you dont mind pushing your bike back up the trail (takes about 30 minutes)...if not, the lift costs like 4.50 per run or 20 for a tageskarte. Definitely worth checking out if your in the area.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Are there any trails near Geilenkirchen? I'm moving there this summer and hoping to find some good biking.


----------



## arkadi (Apr 11, 2006)

richde said:


> Are there any trails near Geilenkirchen? I'm moving there this summer and hoping to find some good biking.


I used to live just across the border from GK while stationed at Brunssum. The Dutch side has several good routes. I think the Brunssumheide is about 8 minutes from the back gate of GK airbase. There is also typical german forestroad type riding all around the base. the Aachenwald area around where the dutch, german, and belgian borders meet is also interesting. see my post in the riding in the netherlands thread above for more info.


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

*Landstuhl*

There are some good singletrack trails around Landstuhl. They are labeled as "walking" trails but I usually don't see any people when I ride so it's not a problem. If anyone wants to ride on em then feel free to pm me.

Has anyone ever ridden any good singletrack down near the bavarian alps? I always hear people say that they have sweet trails down there but I am not sure if that means singletrack or fireroads. I still don't understand the Germans love for fireroads...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> There are some good singletrack trails around Landstuhl. They are labeled as "walking" trails but I usually don't see any people when I ride so it's not a problem. If anyone wants to ride on em then feel free to pm me.
> 
> Has anyone ever ridden any good singletrack down near the bavarian alps? I always hear people say that they have sweet trails down there but I am not sure if that means singletrack or fireroads. I still don't understand the Germans love for fireroads...


Hi! I might Pm you to ride together near Landstuhl.. as posted above..I am about 1 hour away...

On the bavarian Alps.. I went riding near Garmisch-Partenkirchen, towards the Zugspitze..and while a lot of trail was double track, there were some nice sections of singletrack.... lost of fun..


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah I just did a 40k race in my town (though I wasn't really racing) and it was more like a cyclocross race. Nogt much single track. On the tricky single track I had to pass a lot of people but on the hill I was gettin stomped. Most of the riders were afraind to go fast in the tech. sections. I have a huge map of the alps. I'll try and upload it one of these days.


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

crisillo said:


> Hi! I might Pm you to ride together near Landstuhl.. as posted above..I am about 1 hour away...
> 
> On the bavarian Alps.. I went riding near Garmisch-Partenkirchen, towards the Zugspitze..and while a lot of trail was double track, there were some nice sections of singletrack.... lost of fun..


Sounds great! Maybe we could meet up at Rodalben too. I have only ridden half of the trail so far and I am itching to see how the rest of it is.

Great info about the trails down south. As soon as I can get some time off from work I plan to head down there for about a week. I want to see the sites and do as much riding as possible. Me and some buddies have been thinking about going to Les Gets bikepark in France. It is geared towards the dh/fr guys but they have xc trails too.


----------



## scarkinsmel (Mar 18, 2004)

*Wasgau Marathon*

which is a "fun" marathon takes place the 13th of October. Pretty fun, but the courses are 
way off for distance, which makes it a bit more fun. They are longer than posted by far. Ed

Link (obviously)
http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

scarkinsmel said:


> which is a "fun" marathon takes place the 13th of October. Pretty fun, but the courses are
> way off for distance, which makes it a bit more fun. They are longer than posted by far. Ed
> 
> Link (obviously)
> http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/


what a coincidence.. a friend and I were talking about this one this morning...he raced the St. Wendel / St. Ingbert 30k mini-marathons and was think about doing this one.. looks like a cool track..


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

k-stein said:


> Lots of Bike Parks worth looking at in D-land. Todtnau by Stuttgart has a killer DH course probably the gnarliest ive ever ridden...ever. Winterberg is also definitely something to check out, really nice designed stuff DH, FR, north shore, six cross etc. (opens in 5 weeks!!!!!) Those are the only two i have ridden so far. This summer ill be making the 5 hour drive to Sallbach and Leogang in Austria, im stoked. Oh almost forgot, theres Burg Frankenstein by Darmstadt. Its got some nice FR trails.


Do you have directions to Todtnau? I live near Stuttgart and am looking for good places to ride.

Matt


----------



## scarkinsmel (Mar 18, 2004)

*St. Ingbert is a fun race*



crisillo said:


> what a coincidence.. a friend and I were talking about this one this morning...he raced the St. Wendel / St. Ingbert 30k mini-marathons and was think about doing this one.. looks like a cool track..


If you guys decide to ride Wasgau is pretty fun course with good feed stops. They seem to always be backed up with people eating way too much. Hope to see you guys there, look for the one of the only 29ers and a guy with a beard and that will likely be me. Ed


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

stingray_coach said:


> Do you have directions to Todtnau? I live near Stuttgart and am looking for good places to ride.
> 
> Matt


http://www.mtb-fun-park.de/ 
click on "Anfahrt"
Todtnau is in the southern black forest, far away from anything by german standards. It's worth the drive, but do it in the summer.

Bad Wildbad is somewhat closer than Todtnau. 
http://www.northwave-bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/
The track(s) is even gnarlier - steep, seriously rocky, but with less elevation gain. Super fun but bring all the body armor you have. I live in Oregon now and the main track at wildbad is still the gnarliest track I've ever ridden by a really long shot.

There are a bunch of people from Stuttgart riding there all season (lift - or rather: train-assisted off season riding is possible year round), you can find them in the stuttgart local board on mtb-news.de:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=94


----------



## bcane98 (May 26, 2007)

I think I found the right forum to post in... :thumbsup:

There are a few of us who live on Vogelweh MFH side of base that will be riding out of the Getleswoog parking lot (past Hoenecken) each weekend from now until Jan; a couple of us have 125 day vacation.

For those familiar with the RACC Thursday rides, we are going to start in the parking lot as usual. As a matter of fact one of the guys is picking his new bike up today and we will be riding from the Getleswoog parking lot at 1400.

If you are interested give me (Rick) a call on my cell 01515-327-7383 or e-mil [email protected]

Looking forward to the Wasgau ride as well...


----------



## The Sac (Jun 6, 2006)

Erlangen=Sweet single track. But mums the word, you gotta know how to get them, put up with plenty of pavement and dirt road to get them, but once you find them.....


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Erlangen is one of the places on our list to move to.


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm always down for a road trip. I live in Landstuhl but would be willing to drive to check out some good trails. You guys wanna get a group together sometime?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> I'm always down for a road trip. I live in Landstuhl but would be willing to drive to check out some good trails. You guys wanna get a group together sometime?


that would be cool :thumbsup:


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

I found Bad Wild Bad...it is only 30 minutes from my house and it looks nice. I havent ridden it yet, but look forward to it. does anyone know if they have some XC stuff there too?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> I'm always down for a road trip. I live in Landstuhl but would be willing to drive to check out some good trails. You guys wanna get a group together sometime?


Love to. I'm also looking to put together a Eurobike trip.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Love to. I'm also looking to put together a Eurobike trip.


so, JC.. do you now have a short list of the possible places to move?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

It will still be up in the air for some months more, it appears. Too many factors coalescing right now.

Can I move in with you? I could rub in how much tire clearance I have in my rear tri while you rub in being 25% lighter.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> It will still be up in the air for some months more, it appears. Too many factors coalescing right now.
> 
> Can I move in with you? I could rub in how much tire clearance I have in my rear tri while you rub in being 25% lighter.


:lol: :thumbsup:

now seriously, let me know if there's anything I can help with


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Thanks a bunch.


No biggie! :thumbsup:


----------



## WRX2ning (Feb 20, 2007)

I would love too meet up, but Im all the way up in Grafenwoehr, Germany 

Anyone else over here with me in Eastern Germany?


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

WRX2ning said:


> I would love too meet up, but Im all the way up in Grafenwoehr, Germany
> 
> Anyone else over here with me in Eastern Germany?


I'm actually coming out your way the Monday after next. I was thinking about bringing my bike but I'm not sure if it is worth it. Any good trails out there??? If so maybe we can meet up for a ride.


----------



## arkadi (Apr 11, 2006)

stingray_coach said:


> I found Bad Wild Bad...it is only 30 minutes from my house and it looks nice. I havent ridden it yet, but look forward to it. does anyone know if they have some XC stuff there too?


My buddy and I went out to Bad Wildbad when I was stationed in Stuttgart in 01. The MX course is a lot of fun, but I'm not much of a jumper. We did ride several miles of the xc type trails out there. Starting from the cafe at the top of the slalom run there are tons of options for typical german forest road type riding. Careful though, because the trails actually cross the DH and MX courses in a couple of places, so you want to watch for cross traffic.

I've been meaning to get up to L'stuhl for a while now. I want to hit that trail that starts at Gate 3, but never seem to find the time.


----------



## WRX2ning (Feb 20, 2007)

EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> I'm actually coming out your way the Monday after next. I was thinking about bringing my bike but I'm not sure if it is worth it. Any good trails out there??? If so maybe we can meet up for a ride.


There are a few great trails out here depending on what you like and what skill level you may be at. I have one in mind that has a a good amount of technical sections (nothing crazy) that you can walk if you want or ride it out that is about 20 minutes from Graf.

Definetly bring your bike though. BTW, what are you rdiing?

Later,
Tim


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

WRX2ning said:


> There are a few great trails out here depending on what you like and what skill level you may be at. I have one in mind that has a a good amount of technical sections (nothing crazy) that you can walk if you want or ride it out that is about 20 minutes from Graf.
> 
> Definetly bring your bike though. BTW, what are you rdiing?
> 
> ...


I really enjoy technical rides(roots, rocks, small drops). Any trail like that I would most definitely be down for. I'm riding a Ells Epiphany. I'll send you a PM too

Lata
Ben


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Haha, now Munich is on the list.


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

arkadi said:


> My buddy and I went out to Bad Wildbad when I was stationed in Stuttgart in 01. The MX course is a lot of fun, but I'm not much of a jumper. We did ride several miles of the xc type trails out there. Starting from the cafe at the top of the slalom run there are tons of options for typical german forest road type riding. Careful though, because the trails actually cross the DH and MX courses in a couple of places, so you want to watch for cross traffic.
> 
> I've been meaning to get up to L'stuhl for a while now. I want to hit that trail that starts at Gate 3, but never seem to find the time.


Are you still in Germany?


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN said:


> I really enjoy technical rides(roots, rocks, small drops). Any trail like that I would most definitely be down for. I'm riding a Ells Epiphany. I'll send you a PM too
> 
> Lata
> Ben


Hey Ben,
Are you riding with Brian from Minnesota in K-town. Brian works for me, anyhow I am looking for some folks to ride with that are a little more my style. I live in HD now, I have been trying to get the BOMB group to come and ride this great section of trail near Neustadt. It has some of the best downhill I have ridden in Germany, over two miles of it. It has probably 20-30 12-24" drops. :thumbsup: Its probably too much trail for many of the BOMB guys. :nono:

Shoot me a message if you are interested in riding. I ride all through the winter. Mark


----------



## phil_rad (Dec 28, 2007)

I thought i'd revive this blog. I live in gelnhausen, germany. Its in hessen, apr. 30 northeast of frankfurt. Anyways, in the hills around here the riding is great. Mostly dirt roads with single track action. The forrests are really pretty in the spring, summer and fall. Bring rain gear though. 
happy trails! 
phil


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Now Dresden is becoming a consideration. Haven't heard too much about trail riding out there, nor of the lifestyle in the former Eastern section.


----------



## Hufi (Jan 4, 2008)

@ Jerk_Chicken

Dresden is a nice town. There is a lot of pubs, bars etc.:thumbsup: 
In this town is a big university. In the south are the saxon sandstone mountains. This is a good area for climbing and also for biking!! The mountains are very close to the town, so you can go directly with the bike there. If you want to find trails there, the best way is to go in a bike shop and ask. There you will find some bike freaks.

Here is a link to a side where you can find a lot of tracks in Germany and Europe.
www.gpsies.com
At the right top corner you can choose the language.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the posting. In choosing where to go, I need to balance professional life and recreation well. Luckily, just about every major city has some riding nearby, but if the riding has to be reached by car with the expensive fuel prices, it might not be so nice.


Seems to be a popular region on this forum. Wondering if I should ask for a forum for Germany, Austria, and Switzerland (and neighboring).

Any thoughts? We'd likely have to collect some input first and maintain an events database.


----------



## Hufi (Jan 4, 2008)

You can try this forum: www.mtb-news.de/forum
Look under sub forum "Sachsen und Vogtland", there you can ask. Dresden is the main city from Saxony(Sachsen).
At this forum you get also info for Austria and Switzerland. Maybe you will find also some fellows for riding together the trails.
In Dresden you can use the tram to reach these mountains, directly from the center. Or you can use the normal train too or with the ship on river Elbe But not in winter. The ships are closed. Too less tourists. With the train is not more then 5 stations about 20-30min. But there you can ask the tourist info in Dresden. They will help you to find the right train. The costs are not expensive at the weekend. I think something arround 5,-Euro.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks, well aware of mtb-news, the only problem is my German is still in the works. I can read and understand some, but not a great amount just yet. That is my project for the next four months.


----------



## Hufi (Jan 4, 2008)

No problem, I know German is not easy! Especially if you hear the different dialects.
But you can ask in English. You will get an answer. In this sub forum is not many traffic. It could be possible that you have to wait....

Where are you in Germany? Do you travelling arround and have to work for your company.


----------



## arkadi (Apr 11, 2006)

stingray_coach said:


> Are you still in Germany?


Yes. Well, I'm back again. Now in Heidelberg.

Has anyone ridden out at Sankt Wendel? I'm eyeballing destinations for this spring, and probably the marathon there later in the fall.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

arkadi said:


> Yes. Well, I'm back again. Now in Heidelberg.
> 
> Has anyone ridden out at Sankt Wendel? I'm eyeballing destinations for this spring, and probably the marathon there later in the fall.


I live in Saarbrücken and have ridden a couple of times there...and my buddy Adrian (macadam in mtbr) raced last year's marathon there...

I don't know the trails there..but could go exploring


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Saber Mountain Bike Team
The Saber Mountain Bike Team meets at 10 a.m. Sundays at the Spangdahlem Air Base visitor's center parking lot for a one or two hour ride. If you have a bike, check it out. Outdoor recreation has a rental fleet of top-notch bikes if you don't have one. For more information, visit http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/Mountainbikegermany/


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

cool, zenkem!

would be cool to join for a Sunday morning ride one of these weekends


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Kewl, sign up to the groups to keep tabs of what is going on....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

zenkem said:


> Kewl, sign up to the groups to keep tabs of what is going on....


will do :thumbsup:


----------



## Mtnz2Sea (Dec 13, 2004)

*Hurray!*

It's great to find this thread. My family is from Dagersheim & karlsruhe Germany. I'm visiting for 3-4 weeks from July 22- Aug 24 this summer. I hope to ride with you guys. Now, should I bring my Titus Racer X or my El Guapo?


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Mtnz2Sea said:


> It's great to find this thread. My family is from Dagersheim & karlsruhe Germany. I'm visiting for 3-4 weeks from July 22- Aug 24 this summer. I hope to ride with you guys. Now, should I bring my Titus Racer X or my El Guapo?


I'm mostly an XC rider and have only been with this group a short time. Sign up to the yahoo groups (http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/Mountainbikegermany/) and have the other riders chime in...


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

zenkem said:


> Saber Mountain Bike Team
> The Saber Mountain Bike Team meets at 10 a.m. Sundays at the Spangdahlem Air Base visitor's center parking lot for a one or two hour ride. If you have a bike, check it out. Outdoor recreation has a rental fleet of top-notch bikes if you don't have one. For more information, visit http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/Mountainbikegermany/


Hey!!! Look what the Saber Bike Team is up to on President's day week end...come join us if you can... :eekster:

PRESIDENT'S HOLIDAY TRAINING RIDES: 13:00 Saturday, Spang Loop Sprint. 10:00 Sunday, casual group ride. 13:00 Monday, 30km Speicher-Kyll-Auw endurance ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Change in plans for Sunday:

SUNDAY GROUP RIDE: Sunday, 17 Feb, 09:00 at Outdoor Rec if you need a bike, coffee or a ride to Bekond. Or meet at 10:00 at the visitor's center at the main gate.


Come out and join us...


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

*Eifel-Mosel Cup Locations/Dates*

Bekond am Sonntag, 13. April 2008

Minderlittgen am Sonntag, 27. April 2008

Mehren am Sonntag, 04. Mai 2008

Finale Zell am Pfingsmontag, 12. Mai 2008

  :thumbsup:  :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## richjar (Jan 8, 2006)

hi there

I'm in Amsterdam but it seems like Germany might be the best place for some biking - Ive heard about Winterberg bike park. does anyone know much about it, or when it opens this year?
cheers


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey richjar,

Winterberg is probably Germany's best bike park. Definitely worth checking out. The park will most likely open up around easter weekend.


----------



## Hufi (Jan 4, 2008)

@richjar,

here some more links to bikeparks in germany:

www.racepark.de ->near Goslar
www.bikepark-winterberg.de 
www.edg-mountainbike-arena.de ->near Dortmund
www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/ ->black forrest north
www.mtb-fun-park.de ->black forrest south
www.fichtlride.de ->Bavaria
www.bikepark.net ->Bavaria Geiskopf
www.bikepark-lenggries.com ->Bavaria
www.bikepark-hindelang.de ->Bavaria

The list is not complete, there are more. But these are the bigger ones.


----------



## richjar (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks guys. Need some definite good riding so cant wait till they open!
cheers


----------



## hawkesm (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, I have just moved to Darmstadt from the UK, have found the trails around frankenstien castle, looking for other rides in the area and people to ride with


----------



## Santino (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey richjar,
i definitely second Winterberg. Even if it doesn't have big elevation changes and isn't too challenging, it's still a very flowy and fun DH track. If you're also into non lift assisted riding, there are plenty of locations with great trails closer than Winterberg. I'm located in Wuppertal (20 km east of Düsseldorf), and as soon as you past Düsseldorf there are tons of hills and forests for riding (check out the map, Winterberg is where the B marker is set).


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I'll be in Hamm for several months starting in May, so it looks like it will be a good bet. Then I move to Dresden, where the riding is still undetermined.


----------



## richjar (Jan 8, 2006)

hi Santino

thanks v much for the info and map. I actually drove down that way a few weeks ago and found some forest but not much biking. I think you really need to know exactly where the best trails are. Is there any way to point me to a few good bits of singletrack?

gratefully received!


----------



## Dropdeath (Mar 19, 2008)

My favoured track ist Steinach: http://www.silbersattel-bikepark.de . It`s just a small park with lift and 2 DH Tracks. There are many stones (for a middle german DH).
There aren`t many rider there just up to 15 or 20. So if you come alone ist could happend, that it stay so.

For riding DH it`s ok if you live not so far away. For having fun for a few days Winterberg will be better.


----------



## Santino (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply, i'm not on mtbr that often. It's tough to say where the best trails are, but something you might wanna check out is the "bike arena sauerland", sauerland being the forest region around towns like winterberg and willingen. They have a lot of designated trails for different skill levels, and both Willingen and Winterberg offer lift assisted riding. Since you have a long trip from Amsterdam this might be right for you; unfortunately they don't have any english information on their site (https://www.bike-arena.de), but here is a flyer that should give you some idea of the area: https://www.bike-arena.de/content/download/13095/228303/version/2/file/bike_flyer_2006-7.pdf

If you are ever in the cologne/düsseldorf region i could definitely point you to some good singletrack since this is where i grew up. The elevation changes aren't very big and neither are the forests, but there is plenty of good riding there. Solingen is a pretty good place to start, with plenty of both technical singeltrack and wide fireroads. Glüder (in Solingen) is pretty easy to find and a good place to start your ride:









If you should ever consider coming there let me know and i get you more detailed info.


----------



## richjar (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks alot Santino. I really appreciate your help. I'll definetly be going to Winterberg when it opens but also want to do some trail riding as soon as the weather gets a bit better so will be heading down that way. 
thanks again


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll be in Frankfurt the weekend of April 26th and 27th and hoping to hit some XC or DH. Anyone interested in riding Manderscheid, Darmstadt, or anything else? Can you point me to a good bike rental place? Thanks


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

*Southern Germany: Frankfurt or Munich?*

I'll be in Frankfurt (or Munich) the weekend of April 26th and 27th and hoping to hit some XC or DH. Anyone interested in riding Manderscheid, Darmstadt, or anything else? Can you point me to a good bike rental place? Thanks


----------



## GargoyleUSMC (Jul 1, 2007)

*Moving to Stuttgart*

Moving to Stuttgart in June and want to keep hitting the singletrack. Are there decent places to ride (weekends and for worddays)?


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm heading to Heidelberg in May and wondered if there are any regular riding groups there?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Definitely. I think there's a great bike shop in town, although the name escapes me. My gf rode out there for a couple years in the winter.


----------



## aka1972 (Sep 22, 2005)

GargoyleUSMC said:


> Moving to Stuttgart in June and want to keep hitting the singletrack. Are there decent places to ride (weekends and for worddays)?


I live south of Stuttgart and there are nice areas to ride.
Quite close is a large forest called "Schoenbuch" south of Boeblingen wich has some trails.
Other excellent and close locations are "Schwaebische Alb" (~ 45 minutes away by car, e.g. near Kirchheim/Teck down to Reutlingen) and the northern Blackforest (e.g. Bad Wildbad has great trails and a bike park with a rocky DH as well).
Hint: there's a local bike forum for that area - people there usually don't post GPS tracks (by law, cyclists are banned from paths/ways with a width < 2m) and detailed descriptions but these locals can show you some good areas/trails. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=94
Off course its in german but don't hesitate, english should not be a problem.


----------



## Mtnz2Sea (Dec 13, 2004)

*Awesome!*

My sister and brother in law live in Dagersheim,..next to Boblinger. They have a dog and do a lot of walking, but not so much biking. I found some trails myself when I visited for 3 weeks and rode with AFDC a lot, but I love singletrack and downhill. Any of you been to Diablo in New Jersey?


----------



## Zaskardi (May 6, 2008)

Hi, I'm from Dresden. that's in the south-east of germany. In the the near of Dresden, we have the Saxony Switzerland with beatifull Mountains, upside trails and big panoramas.
The same area is protectet by nature fonds, but single trails we can riding.

Ride on! Lars

http://www.identos.de


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Can't belive nobody mentioned the Harz Mountains yet! Right in the middle of Germany.

And an open secret: the 100km around Jena is one of the best trail riding in Eastern Germany.

try this for Harz: https://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=14179




























Jena

https://a553.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/7/l_492028453843cdbd688ab6469e4b2088.jpg



















Have fun!


----------



## Hufi (Jan 4, 2008)

@ Pooh Bear

nice pictures:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Jena: Horizontale!! Does the hiking course 100km arround Jena still exist?
The first picture is near Brocken or Thale?


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Hufi said:


> @ Pooh Bear
> 
> nice pictures:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Jena: Horizontale!! Does the hiking course 100km arround Jena still exist?
> The first picture is near Brocken or Thale?


Jena: It still exists, but you need a good map. It's marked with a red dash if I remember correctly (it's been a while).

The first picture is near Brocken: Eckerloch, I believe (I didn't take this picture, just linked it.)
Second is the Teufelsmauer, near Quedlinburg.


----------



## richjar (Jan 8, 2006)

hi all
i'm heading down to winterberg this weekend for a few days- is it worth stopping off at willingen? Does anyone know much about it eg is there an uplift? is it open every day? hows the track/s? I cant seem to find much out about it....

thanks!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Willingen is supposed to be the best. Currently, I'm quite close, but the last time I had a chance to check it out, they had some event that was supposed to have something like 20k people in attendance. 

Don't pass it up. I might be out there next week.


----------



## keith_mahoney (May 18, 2008)

I will be over at RAB for a couple days later in July. Anyone here willing to take me out on the trails on a Thursday or Friday night if I bring my bike over? I here there are some fun trails over at Landstuhl.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*XC riding near Munich?*

I thought I would add on here instead of starting a new thread. I am going to be in Munich for a few days for Oktoberfest, and was hoping to do some riding as well. Any good XC singletrack within an hour or so? I have ridden in Garmisch once, but that was mostly doubletrack/fireroads. I'm sure there is better stuff around, I just need help finding it!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

27-28 SEP USAG Garmisch, Germany
USFE Mountain Bike Championship

https://public.euromwr.army.mil/mwr_odr.htm#1


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Damn, will miss that because I'll be biking in Italy. I would actually go to it.


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all, very interesting thread. I am moving out to Germany at Christmas, possibly for 3 years. I'm moving to Herford which is just North of Bielefeld on the E34. I see that WIllingen, Winterberg and the Harz are all within an hour or three's drive from my location. My question is does anyone know of anything more local to me? I don't mind driving occasionally to get a fix, but it would be good to know that i have some decent riding on my doorstep.

Cheers in advance all.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Mark,

I have some friends in Bielefeld who ride, and I spend time there from time to time. I'll see if I can hook you guys up. 

The next thing is if you're driving in Bielefeld, buy a good Navigation system with a fast processor. Trust me, you'll need it


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd very much appreciate that JC, cheers.

I'm really looking forward to riding somewhere completely different for a change, see what the German take on swoopy singletrack is, etc  .


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

e.g.:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.3498.html

or look into mtb-news.de


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Many thanks, that route starts about 2km from where my house will be.

Any recommendations on the type of bike the terrain is best suited to? Most of my riding is currently done on a Gary Fisher Rig 29er singlespeed. I've got a full susser too, but i'm thinking that i should be ok on my hardtail for 99% of the riding around there.

Also, how does the ground hold up in WInter? Where i am now is mainly chalk and clay, which drains quite quickly, but after a lot of prolonged rain it is quite possibly the stickiest and slippiest stuff in the Northern hemisphere.

Apologies for all the questions, but you've all been very helpful so far, so i thought i'd milk it a bit :thumbsup: .


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint you but I live in eastern Germany and do not know anything about the Bielefeld area. You can ask me questions about the Harz or the Zittauer.

BTW, Bielefeld does not exist, this is widely known as the Bielefeld conspiracy.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

MarkFu said:


> Hi all, very interesting thread. I am moving out to Germany at Christmas, possibly for 3 years. I'm moving to Herford which is just North of Bielefeld on the E34. I see that WIllingen, Winterberg and the Harz are all within an hour or three's drive from my location. My question is does anyone know of anything more local to me? I don't mind driving occasionally to get a fix, but it would be good to know that i have some decent riding on my doorstep.
> 
> Cheers in advance all.


Mark,

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. Even though I'm on the other side of the country, I use an LBS in Bielefeld by the name of Radstand:

http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=401688

That's the profile of the owner.

They are bilingual and know their ****. You can check in with those guys about local riding, as well as parts and service. I'm pretty friendly with those guys, but if I wasn't comfortable with their competency I wouldn't recommend or use them.


----------



## henrynh (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello all, I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm living in Magdeburg and I like biking. I ride a Cannondale Prophet and I use a GIOS steel frame road bike if I want to go fast. I like XC and after a day chairlift riding with a monster downhill bike, I can say I like downhill as well. I've been meaning to get out to the Harz area but I haven't found the time yet. Aside from a small local bike group I don't really know anyone around that rides. Would some one care to elaborate on Harz? I was thinking about taking the train to Wernigerode or Ilsenburg (?) and riding a loop or two in that area (off the Wernigerode tourist site). I'd also like to find a good bike shop. At the moment, I'm looking for a rear shock (200mm, 50mm) for my Prophet and there nothing in town... Also, while I'm at it, is there a Fox service location in the area? I sent them an e-mail when things went south and I haven't heard back yet. Thanks!

Beste Grüßen,
Henry


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't know about the Harz area, but for Fox, you have to go to Toxiholics. I can't specify if they are English speaking as well or German only.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

henrynh said:


> ...Harz? I was thinking about taking the train to Wernigerode or Ilsenburg (?) and riding a loop or two in that area (off the Wernigerode tourist site). ..
> Beste Grüßen,
> Henry


I posted a tour here in the forum ( Europe>Germany>Beerenstieg) that you will probably like (see the pictures earlier in this thread by poohbear). 
Get a map ("Harzer Hexenstieg" or similar, 1:25000) and ride from Wernigerode Station to Hasserode and then up to the Hohnekamm mountain ridge. From there are many trails leading down. 
Ilsenburg is also a good start. The Ilse-trail is not allowed for bikers (but great...) !

Too much to explain here (Pfarrstieg, Beerenstieg, Moorstieg; Eckerlochstieg) and in the Harz always think of riding in a National Park where hiking and biking is only allowed on signed trails!

One of my riding buddies rides a Prophet  (now with a Fox36van) and has a Swinger 4-way installed. He bought it in the US and had it tuned by Motopitkan (Austria) - he is very happy with it!

PS: the Thale Downhill track with chairlift is open all year (except for a short period when they repair the lift), fun to ride. Also Hahnenklee near Goslar is a cool little Bikepark. They close in winter.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

For the area around Quedlinburg the best maps can be had at
bergwerk

They are orienteering guys and make the maps themselves.

For Wernigerode I'd second the "Hexenstieg" map. Hasserode and the Hohnekamm is definetely worth a trip! Look for the Plessenburg as a point to navigate around.
I just have one digital pic of the Hohnekamm area - it was darn cold that day.








And an older one: Some part of the Moorstieg.


----------



## henrynh (Oct 13, 2008)

Fantastic. Kind of a trip, but that looks like the place to go for FOX. Thanks!
-H


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Pooh Bear said:


> For the area around Quedlinburg the best maps can be had at
> bergwerk
> 
> They are orienteering guys and make the maps themselves.
> ...


Moorstieg looks a bit different now, new and slippery and with little drops - but still fun to ride.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

For those interested, there is a call in the site feedback section for a dedicated "Germany-Austria-Switzerland (including surrounding countries) forum:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=482447

Several Americans in German-speaking countries and nearby are on board. I threw an addition to the proposal that it can be used, along with the calendar, to help put together events, or keep an eye on races. Additionally, since we can travel freely, we can keep an eye on rides in nearby countries and possibly even help arrange combined rides.

Now another idea was brought forth to make something of a "combined" European section, which could help.

An additional focus could be for those stationed overseas, as well as now-residents of European countries and offering advice and other stuff on processes involved with living here with natives available to help. Deals, good shops, good trails, passion pictures, and anything else can be included.

Voice your support if you're interested!


----------



## phil_rad (Dec 28, 2007)

I live in Gelnhausen, Hessen, Germany. If there are any Americans around me we could get together and go to a few races around here, one for example is the Spessart-Bike marathon, a big popular race in the bike marathon scene. 
phil


----------



## Eastbaynewb (Jul 30, 2008)

Thread resurrection!!

So I'm looking to study abroad in Germany in the fall of 2010. Basically the 3 programs I can choose from are located in Pforzheim, Friedrichshafen, and Tubingen. 

Curious if any one can tell me about riding in or around those areas?? Any additional non biking information would be helpful as well. Looking forward to any responses!


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Eastbaynewb said:


> Thread resurrection!!
> 
> So I'm looking to study abroad in Germany in the fall of 2010. Basically the 3 programs I can choose from are located in Pforzheim, Friedrichshafen, and Tubingen.
> 
> Curious if any one can tell me about riding in or around those areas?? Any additional non biking information would be helpful as well. Looking forward to any responses!


Don't really know these towns vary well but I do know the southwestern part of Germany is an excellent place to ride.

IMO, I would say Friedrichshafen would be the best choice because it's closest to the Alps, if not in the Alps.

Pforzheim on the other hand is right outside of the Pfalzerwald national forest:

http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/en_index.php

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Eastbaynewb said:


> Thread resurrection!!
> 
> So I'm looking to study abroad in Germany in the fall of 2010. Basically the 3 programs I can choose from are located in Pforzheim, Friedrichshafen, and Tubingen.
> 
> Curious if any one can tell me about riding in or around those areas?? Any additional non biking information would be helpful as well. Looking forward to any responses!


You may have taken a look into GE I suppose and sorted out the basic landscape surroundings.

Pforzheim as a town I dont know, but it is not far away from Bad Wildbad Bike Park and the Black Forest. So you should find any kind of mtb riding there.

Tübingen is where I come from (but dont live there anymore), it is a medieval-waterfront-famous poets- many thousands of students- town. I love it still. Biking there in (Spitzberg) and around (Schönbuch) town is good, there are some fine trails, but for longer riding you have to drive to the Schwäbische Alb (20km). Bad Wildbad or the Alps are 1-3 hrs away (with car). There is a very active mtb community.

Friedrichshafen is home of the Eurobike in September but in the rest of the year quite sleepy. You can see the Alps, but they are on the other side of the Bodensee. To get into the Alps it is about 1-2 hr by car, also to Munich. The backcountry there is boring.


----------



## Eastbaynewb (Jul 30, 2008)

Zenkem and cxfahrer, thank you so much for your replies. 

Pforzheim seems to be at the top of my list as of now because they offer cheaper dorm rooms and seems to be near so much nature. Friedrichshafen is on a beautiful lake, and a stones throw away from austria and switzerland, but rent is so much more expensive compared to Pforzheim according to the information provided by my school. Tubingen still needs some research on my part.

If any one has some pictures, or links to anything about the trails in any of those cities, or on the cities in general I'd appreciate that. 

Regardless of where I choose I guess I have to start learning german! Already signed up for a german class and eager to get started.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Eastbaynewb said:


> --- Tubingen still needs some research on my part.
> 
> If any one has some pictures, or links to anything about the trails in any of those cities, or on the cities in general I'd appreciate that.


Put this into translate.google.com :

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tübingen
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pforzheim
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedrichshafen

tracks:

https://www.gps-tour.info/en/tracks/112.html (around Tübingen)
and so on...
giyf 

forum (yes those folks understand english):

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=94 
Stuttgart + Tübingen

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=143
Bodensee Friedrichshafen

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=38
Black Forest

For Tübingen the trails on the 
Spitzberg








you can reach directly from the center riding through/around the castle to 
Wurmlinger Kapelle







. Fire roads, small trails with roots, some steep fr-like trails down (stairs, switchbacks) - riding time about 2-3hrs. In the Schönbuch you will find trails leading from near Heuberger Tor to Hohenentringen castle







along the Schönbuch ridge to Herrenberg cemetery (and further on as far as you like on fireroads to Böblingen/ Stuttgart). Rammert is in the south of Tübingen, but I only know the fireroads.

Schwäbische Alb has more steeper hills:
















Look into GE for Panoramio fotos and look for places into wikipedia.de (thats what I always do).

Edit: very detailed topographic online map of Tübingen area with gps (mostly hiking) tracks:
https://karte.wanderwalter.de/tuebingen/#m=t&pp=0&tp=0


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Cxfahrer, i've been meaning to ask you about the Volksbank arena trails in the Harz, are they any good for technical singletrack? I assume that only the black graded trails would contain anything exciting?

I have been to the Harz twice now, first to Hahnenklee bike park and once on a group ride from Clausthall-Zillertal (sp?), Hahnenklee was a blast and i will be back there again once the winter is over for DH type riding (As well as Schulenberg and Braunlage). If i'm honest though, i was a little disappointed with the XC that we did from Claust-Zill. We seemed to spend most of our time on forest roads, with very little singletrack. I know that the trails are there, as we kept on riding by lots of very interesting looking trails, but we were not the ride leaders, so the choice was not ours to make.

I have looked on Harz-mtb.de and have seen a lot of the routes on there. Would they be more suitable for technical riding?

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

MarkFu said:


> Cxfahrer, i've been meaning to ask you about the Volksbank arena trails in the Harz, are they any good for technical singletrack? I assume that only the black graded trails would contain anything exciting?
> 
> I have been to the Harz twice now, first to Hahnenklee bike park and once on a group ride from Clausthall-Zillertal (sp?), Hahnenklee was a blast and i will be back there again once the winter is over for DH type riding (As well as Schulenberg and Braunlage). If i'm honest though, i was a little disappointed with the XC that we did from Claust-Zill. We seemed to spend most of our time on forest roads, with very little singletrack. I know that the trails are there, as we kept on riding by lots of very interesting looking trails, but we were not the ride leaders, so the choice was not ours to make.
> 
> ...


I havent been riding in the Harz since last year christmas. I hope to get there before the snow comes. 
I dont know the Volksbank arena or Clausthal-Zellerfeld.

Technical singletrails are:
(remember: most of these trails are in National Park and/or are strictly forbidden for bicycles! The fine for leaving the trails is high (but you probably get away with it if you stay on the trails, and if riding a forbidden trail, stay friendly to hikers and do not offend anybody with your style of riding).

All trails leading down from the Hohnekamm (Leistenklippe), especially Beerenstieg-Ottofels-Steinerne Renne (> trail reviews) or Moorstieg and farther down to Schierke the wonderful Pfarrstieg. 
Around Schierke down from Wurmberg (Braunlage Bikepark) you find Mäuseklippen and some more small trails that are fun. 
The Eckerlochstieg from the Brockenstrasse to Bahnparallelweg is legendary (for eating derailleurs) and is really fast down to Schierke. Alte Bobbahn is also from Brockenstrasse down to Schierke, and as the name implies is an old bobsled-racetrack. Get your DH bike. 
A fine uphill from Schierke is the Sandbrinkstrasse leading to the Dreieckige Pfahl, from there you can go to Torfhaus on the Kaiserweg (big rocks) and from Torfhaus the also legendary Magdeburgerweg:






Near Torfhaus is the Oderteich and the Märchenweg leading down to it and around, quite easy rolliung CC, and the Clausthaler Flutgraben Weg, also easy. The Wolfswarte has two trails leading down, the Butterstieg and the "Wolftrail" which is going from the top down to the beginning of the Magdeburger Weg. 
Then you have the Achtermann 31j , the Stieglitzeck 14c, the "TanteJu" leading down from hanskühnenburg to Riefensbeek, the Römkerhall trail (more into Goslar direction at that lake) and that other trail near Goslar i forgot the name of. Also strictly forbidden and great fun is Heinrich-Heine-Weg (Ilsetrail) along the Ilse River down to Ilsenburg. 
Did I forget something?
Ah, the Eckergrund trail which is leading from Dreieckiger Pfahl/Goetheweg to the Eckerstausee.
Get youself a good map (Harzer Hexenstieg or so) and grippy fat tires and a raincoat.
Have fun !

BTW, where is Pooh Bear?


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

That is a wealth of information, thanks very much Cxfahrer. I have 1:50,000 walking mapping of the whole area, i will get some 1:25,000 if i can. The riding on the video looks pretty outstanding, i'm glad i've just bought some flat pedals though!

I am going to try and get over there in the next couple of weeks before the Winter sets in.

I'm not sure i understand your Pooh Bear question? D'oh, i've just realised he's another forum member.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Some more trails:
Höllenstieg (from Brockenbett), steep and a lot of fallen trees. If you keep always right at the end of the Höllenstieg, you can ride back up to the Landmannklippe on the Treppenstieg (fireroad). On the Landmannklippe there is an almost invisible footpath leading to the Grenzklippe on the Hohnekamm, from where you can either ride down Beerenstieg or Moorstieg.

From the Wurnberg you can ride the switchback trail on the right side along the ski-jump, then you cross the former border line and go down the Wurmbergstieg. At the intermitting fireroads the Wurmbergstieg is always a little offset leading further down. At the end you can pedal the fireroad on the right to Mäuseklippe or Schnarcherklippe.

Always look for the signs of the trails, all trails have numbers.

With all those trails you still have a lot of boring fireroad climbs to connect them! 
Good starting points are Ilsenburg, Wernigerode-Steinerne Renne, Oderbrück (parking near Torfhaus), Stieglitzeck (parking on the road from Braunlage to Altenau).

Edit: added a *ovl file for my next tour. Starting point is Wernigerode, but it is better to start in Schierke, as you can ride the Eckerlochstieg only in late afternoon (too many hikers). The *ovl is a very rough impression as my MagicMap does not show the trails  ...


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Wow. The youtube thing by Schneidi is great.
Rain and fog is the best weather for the Harz Mountains. I think it is best around October.

I am no expert for the Brocken Region - but the Eckerloch is great. Also if you plan a whole day of riding and accept having some uphill sections starting with the Steinerne Renne (Wernigerode). A short visit to the Ottofels then go into the direction of Ilsenburg with a trip to the Scharfenstein (maybe Zeterklippen as well) and back and then use the Ilsetal to go to Ilsenburg. I know that you should not use the hiking path there, but oh well... it's November and there won't be too many hikers - Just stay friendly. 

I would like to give clearer recommendations, but I have no map around.

I am more confident in the Quedlinburg area. Let's say from Blankenburg to Falkenstein, Hasselfelde to Alterode the whole thing is in my head... So feel free to ask.
Just something to get you going:


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

Eastbaynewb said:


> Thread resurrection!!
> 
> So I'm looking to study abroad in Germany in the fall of 2010. Basically the 3 programs I can choose from are located in Pforzheim, Friedrichshafen, and Tubingen.
> 
> Curious if any one can tell me about riding in or around those areas?? Any additional non biking information would be helpful as well. Looking forward to any responses!


If you come to tubingen..look for me out an about I'll probally the on 29er SS you'll see..I work in Stuttgart and live in Ansbach..So I ride in pretty much the whole of s.Germany


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

I've lived in Heidelberg, and now Kaiserslautern. Heidelberg has some really good riding. Kaiserslautern has tons of really good riding, but not much GREAT riding, and certainly nothing I would call epic. Rodalben (south of K-Town) is probably the best trail I've ridden here, and it is 50-60 km of excellent single track, but personally I would stop just short of calling it Epic. Certainly worth a day trip, but I wouldn't make a MTB pilgrimage of it.

Don't get me wrong, of all the places I've been I'd say Kaiserslautenr has the greatest amount of darn good MTB riding I've seen, but it still lacks that angels-singing-in-your-ear, worth-a-road-trip Epic trail.


----------



## periperi (Nov 17, 2008)

*Fulda*

Hi,
I was just wondering if there were any tracks around Fulda, Hesse.

I'm staying there for a while

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

I just found this map of the F Trail in Rodalben and I do have to say it would be handy to have this in your pocket/pack during a ride on the F Trail. I wish my computer skills were a little better to edit it but I thought it would be helpful to post it anyway.

The weather here has been clearing up and today would have been a good day to ride but I had other commitments...can't wait to get the bike off the trainer and hit the F Trail again since it's only a ten minute drive from the house...

...you can find this map under the following link on this page [Home-Felsenwanderweg-Die Idee]

http://www.felsenwanderweg.de/


----------



## stan08 (Feb 2, 2010)

For me Mittenwald is a nice place for MTB its about 1000m sealevel in the Alpes. its 6 km from Austria (Scharnitz). With Mtb there is a lot to do: Karwendelround, Wettersteinround(with Zugspitze germans highest mountain), Schachenhaus,Vereineralm,Kastenalm,Pfeisshütte and more.
Its a touristical area and in Summer there are many other bikers.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey everyone, I've been reading through this thread for a few mins now. Im heading over to Ramstein at the end of March. Plan on bringing my DH sled, what are some "local" tracks. Anyone want to show me around?  I can take my 9" Turner on XC rides to. Dont you worry.


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Hey everyone, I've been reading through this thread for a few mins now. Im heading over to Ramstein at the end of March. Plan on bringing my DH sled, what are some "local" tracks. Anyone want to show me around?  I can take my 9" Turner on XC rides to. Dont you worry.


Are you going to be stationed there or just visiting? There is not really anything you would need 9" of travel for, most of the terrain is rolling and there is not any extended downhills. That being said, you are not far from the Alps and there are bike parks in a few towns not overly far from here, but I have never been to them. You can check out 
http://www.theracc.com/
and ask a few questions there plus there is
http://www.passportesdusoleil.com/index.jsp 
I think a couple guys from the RACC are heading to it.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Slim83 said:


> Are you going to be stationed there or just visiting? There is not really anything you would need 9" of travel for, most of the terrain is rolling and there is not any extended downhills. That being said, you are not far from the Alps and there are bike parks in a few towns not overly far from here, but I have never been to them. You can check out
> http://www.theracc.com/
> and ask a few questions there plus there is
> http://www.passportesdusoleil.com/index.jsp
> I think a couple guys from the RACC are heading to it.


I will be stationed in Ramstein. I guess thats just visiting for an extended period of time.  Haha. I am down to travel all over to ride.

Passportes looks fun! Just watched a few quick videos. I have been stuck in Texas for the last 5 months and cannot wait to get out of here.....


----------



## mehukatti (Sep 21, 2005)

Any riders here from Berlin that prefer downhill/enduro type of riding and rough trails? Is there anything like that closeby? I know Grunewald, Teufelsberg and Muggelberge and all of them are quite boring, including the DH trails (but of course better than nothing). Is the closest option to drive a car to Harz mountains (about three hours away) or is there something else closer? I'm not necessarily looking for lots of vertical, just trails that would be really rocky and rooty. Or is the whole Berlin/Brandenburg area just flat and dull?


----------



## awesomepaw (Oct 2, 2010)

*weiter suedlich*

Having made multiple trips back and forth from the *Erzgebirge area *recently, I'd vouch for _it_ being 2-3 hours drive from the southern tip of Berlin - and incredible IMHO. Good elevation variations, etc. I'd compare it to CO or BC, aside from the actual elevation. The above stated kind of drive-time is a bit much, though. The day I relocate to B will be a sad, sad day for my mtb. My point is, if 2-3 hours would be conceivable, go get lost along the CZ border. It's pretty sweet!


----------



## tratch (Jul 14, 2010)

looks like some of the bike parks listed in the beginning of this thread have disappeared, anybody have current info? located in wiesbaden and wanting more than wide open walking paths.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's a good source with GPS mapping:

GPS-Tour.info - Tours and tracks - Search / map

Also, check out the Wiesbaden Cycling Club on FB:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/248470895195499/


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald: Aktuelles

Try the Hochspeyer (67691) area, near Kaiserslautern.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll be traveling to Koblenz Germany for work the last week in September - I don't have the exact dates nailed down, but I'd like to squeeze in a ride - I just started looking around. It seems like there are options - any help on where to rent and ride would be appreciated. I'll get my travel nailed down in a few days, I suspect I'd be riding during the week based on my preliminary schedule. 

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

The only place I can recommend close to Koblenz that I have rode is Manderschied (see link).

Manderschied Castle Trail Germany Trail Reviews

If your German is any good or you can work "Google Translate" here's the German equivalent of MTBR where you might be able to find Trails closer to where you're going to be.

MTB-News.de - IBC

I can't help you with Bike rental and Koblenz is a little far from where I am to join you. Hope this helps...Happy Trails!!!

Here's another link for Mandershied:
Mountain bike: Manderscheid, Eifelsteig und Liesertrail (Tour 48739) - Track data sheet


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

Jisch said:


> I'll be traveling to Koblenz Germany for work the last week in September - I don't have the exact dates nailed down, but I'd like to squeeze in a ride - I just started looking around. It seems like there are options - any help on where to rent and ride would be appreciated. I'll get my travel nailed down in a few days, I suspect I'd be riding during the week based on my preliminary schedule.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated.


You may have a hard time getting a rental. I know Stadler near Heidelberg had demo bikes but not proper rentals. You might look up bike shops where you are and see if they have any demo bikes you could use/rent. If you fly a european carrier they often let you bring a bike without charging you. If you fly a US carrier its outrageous on cost. I rode Manderschied twice and it was pretty fun.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks. I won't be able to bring a bike, I figured finding a rental would be the hard part. It looks like getting an extra day to ride is going to be tough too.


----------



## morgancoaster (Sep 9, 2013)

Jisch said:


> Thanks. I won't be able to bring a bike, I figured finding a rental would be the hard part. It looks like getting an extra day to ride is going to be tough too.


Well if you're die hard on finding a rental I know a place near where I am. However I am 45 mins north from Koblenz. I live in the northern Part of the Eifel here in Germany. Depending on the time, I may be able to help with the transport. Or you can rent it from the shop and take the train down.

Koblenz has some nice places to ride. Especially when you get further out of the city and hit some villages, you can find some nice fire/tracker tracks, which end up being single tracks.

Since Koblenz is in the Mosel Valley, you will find some great places all around you. South between Koblenz and Frankfurt is a mountain range that is pretty sweet.

I'll look up around the Koblenz area for bike rentals.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks. My plans have changed a bit. It looks like the only free time I'll have will be on a Sunday morning and I'll be in Eschorn. Slight chance things will change, but I doubt it. 

And I really appreciate all the help and ideas - I wish I could plan these things better.


----------



## SparxFlyer (Dec 29, 2010)

*Göttingen in Late October*

Looks like I will be in Göttingen for the week of Oct 21-25. I've posted to the the FB group "Mountainbiken Göttingen" and hope to get some answers, but thought I'd ask here as well.
1) Is the weather going to be OK, or is it likely to be very wet? (Cold, I can handle. Cold and wet, not so much )
2) Are there any shops that rent decent MTB's? I ride a Santa Cruz Tallboy at home so prefer a 29'r.
3) Are there enough trails close by to keep me busy at least 3 days or will I need to drive to the start of the trails? (Makes a difference with rental car planning! 

I know there's the German version of MTBR (mtb-news.de) but can't figure out even what regional group to post in... Any help is appreciated.

Stephen


----------



## manwithaj (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll be moving to Frankfurt in August and looking to take only 1 bike with me. I don't ride road much but do need an occasional commuter. Any thoughts on how using a 29'er hardtail would work for weekend XC trails and weekday commuter (tire change, of course) in the Frankfurt area? Thanks!


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Racing Ralph's work pretty well on my MTB commuter/trail bike here in the Pfälzerwald...


----------



## phil_rad (Dec 28, 2007)

For commuting and local riding I prefer gear saguaros, they'll last three times longer than a racing ralph, roll better, are not as prone to flats as the RR's are. They are a bit heavier though, it's a trade off IMO. The tubeless set up is really easy too.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Long shot question here, but I'm heading to Germany this week to live and work for 4 months (to the end of April). I will be near Stuttgart.

My question is what bike would be best to bring along with me to get some riding in between January 10 and the first day of May? Something for pavement, or if I brought a mountain bike (geared or singlespeed) is anything in the forest even open during this time of year? Are the forest fire roads open or closed to bikes during the winter months?

I've got plenty of warm weather clothing to cycle, so that's not an issue. It's whether or not a road bike or a mountain bike would be the wiser choice to get some training time logged in the mid-January to start of May time frame.

TIA.


----------



## phil_rad (Dec 28, 2007)

BruceBrown said:


> Long shot question here, but I'm heading to Germany this week to live and work for 4 months (to the end of April). I will be near Stuttgart.
> 
> My question is what bike would be best to bring along with me to get some riding in between January 10 and the first day of May? Something for pavement, or if I brought a mountain bike (geared or singlespeed) is anything in the forest even open during this time of year? Are the forest fire roads open or closed to bikes during the winter months?
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with the Stuttgart region, I live north of there near Frankfurt but... I ride through the winter with a mtb and cross bike, we don't get much snow here. I usually stay on the paved bike paths, boring maybe but its better than riding on a trainer and there are miles and miles of them. Probably like that in Stuttgart too. 
The forest roads stay open through out the year unless there is logging going on. If we get a lot of snow your best bet would be with a fat bike.

Hope you enjoy your stay. 
Phil


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

phil_rad said:


> I'm not familiar with the Stuttgart region, I live north of there near Frankfurt but... I ride through the winter with a mtb and cross bike, we don't get much snow here. I usually stay on the paved bike paths, boring maybe but its better than riding on a trainer and there are miles and miles of them. Probably like that in Stuttgart too.
> The forest roads stay open through out the year unless there is logging going on. If we get a lot of snow your best bet would be with a fat bike.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay.
> Phil


Thanks, Phil. I went with the road bike as I knew it would be muddy for the first couple of months even if I had an opportunity to hit some trails. It's the off season base building plan time anyway, so pounding out the road miles on all the paved bike paths is working thus far.

I got about 6-7 hours in during my first week here, and am heading out today for a 2 hour ride now that I just finished work. I'm sure there will be snow from time to time that will have me inside at a gym doing weights, or cardio until the snow melts. Nevertheless, I'm here to work as the most important thing, ride/train when I can to prepare for the mountain bike race season which for me will begin in May.

BB


----------



## phil_rad (Dec 28, 2007)

That's probably your best bet then. Lots of paved bike paths to get in a solid base. 

Have a good one BB! 

Phil


----------



## aka1972 (Sep 22, 2005)

BruceBrown said:


> My question is what bike would be best to bring along with me to get some riding in between January 10 and the first day of May? Something for pavement, or if I brought a mountain bike (geared or singlespeed) is anything in the forest even open during this time of year? Are the forest fire roads open or closed to bikes during the winter months?


Hi,

first - welcome! I live south of stuttgart and currently the conditions are not too bad to bike, only little snow here. A front tyre with spikes is recommendable. 
In general forests etc. are not closed during winter.
Just as a remark: there's a cycle track in a village nearby herrenberg, open for training on sunday morning and tuesday evening.

Regards,
Andi.


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just moved back to the Stuttgart, Boblingen area from colorado. So im more of a Enduro rider and want to hit the big stuff in the alps for sure. But until then here locally other than the typical German Commuter trails is their any good technical and well i guess XC trails around here for weekly rides?

Thanks for any info, ive been hitting all trail apps and reading forums but from what ive learned in colorado its best to hit up the Locals or those that are in the know.

Rich


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

rcjonessnp175 said:


> Just moved back to the Stuttgart, Boblingen area from colorado. So im more of a Enduro rider and want to hit the big stuff in the alps for sure. But until then here locally other than the typical German Commuter trails is their any good technical and well i guess XC trails around here for weekly rides?
> 
> Thanks for any info, ive been hitting all trail apps and reading forums but from what ive learned in colorado its best to hit up the Locals or those that are in the know.
> 
> Rich


ck your PMs


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

rcjonessnp175 said:


> Thanks!


good ride on Saturday - cool temps and lots of xc singletrack



















My legs were toast afterward


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice wish I could of made it!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

rcjonessnp175 said:


> Nice wish I could of made it!


there is a bit of a home made dh/dirt jump park in the woods opposite the Panzer Kasern commissary. there is small parking area right off the main road then follow the train in about 25 meters


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ya I've been hitting that it's pretty fun. Good skills work area


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

So it's a 4 day weekend any cool rides this weekend? Had no clue it was 4 day really want to go to Ainsa Spain!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

rcjonessnp175 said:


> So it's a 4 day weekend any cool rides this weekend? Had no clue it was 4 day really want to go to Ainsa Spain!


did you?


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

No we are looking at Veterans Day weekend for Ainsa Spain. My goal is to hit the trails from the EWS and specialized trail series videos. We finally got our Tacoma so we can do big trips with bikes and dogs now. Saw your post about Lake Garta that is another Mecca I want to hit on the Mtb also. Not this weekend but following we are going to Austria still scouting out what is close to ride their and such. I think the season is about over in the alps but not sure I'm use to the Rockies and ride year long back home.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

rcjonessnp175 said:


> No we are looking at Veterans Day weekend for Ainsa Spain. My goal is to hit the trails from the EWS and specialized trail series videos. We finally got our Tacoma so we can do big trips with bikes and dogs now. Saw your post about Lake Garta that is another Mecca I want to hit on the Mtb also. Not this weekend but following we are going to Austria still scouting out what is close to ride their and such. I think the season is about over in the alps but not sure I'm use to the Rockies and ride year long back home.


Yeah - seems there is a definite shift from mtb to skiing in the Alps. Not much over lap.

Austria is awesome tho.. the mountains & the people. It is our fav country for sure. If you get a fat bike there is a big festival in Gstaad, Switzerland from January 22nd to 24th 2016...

Snow Bike Festival | January 22-24 2016 in Gstaad


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome thanks for info and ya I'm actually looking to get a fat bike


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

rcjonessnp175 said:


> Awesome thanks for info and ya I'm actually looking to get a fat bike


me too.. for about the last 3 yrs now, ever since I saw on in Durango when we were up there riding the train in the snow...


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are a blast in Colorado, pure fun


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

New DH trail in Stuttgart

Link:
https://video.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-x...=186209d3932667a6c311f3ffc2c14b90&oe=5638B4E5


----------



## bsrhoad (Mar 21, 2014)

*Schliersee*

I'm ex US military, living now on the edge of the alps in Schliersee, Germany for the past 4 years. The trails in this area are pretty awesome, if you like big 1 to 2 hour climbs of 1000 meters or more on forest roads, and then downhill on alpine singletracks. The trails are shared with hikers, so it can get a bit busy on weekends, but it's never really been a problem as long as you are courteous to others.

Schliersee is 1 hour by train south of Munich, far enough off the beaten path to avoid big tourist crowds. Most of the tourist are other Germans.

Serveral large bike parks in Austria aren't far away (Leogang/Saalbach/Hinterglemm and Serfaus Fiss Ladis).

Anyone interested in more details (routes, etc), let me know, I'd be happy to provide them, or even join you for a ride.

Lake Schliersee and surrounding mountains:


----------



## GooglieS (Nov 16, 2008)

bsrhoad said:


> The trails in this area are pretty awesome, if you like big 1 to 2 hour climbs of 1000 meters or more on forest roads, and then downhill on alpine singletracks.


Hi bsrhoad,

I'm moved to München few months ago and I'm looking for a new trails and friends in Bavaria. I wish I could join you but I'm not sure that I can survive 1hour climb. Is there are any ways to avoid such long climbs?


----------



## bsrhoad (Mar 21, 2014)

GooglieS said:


> Hi bsrhoad,
> 
> I'm moved to München few months ago and I'm looking for a new trails and friends in Bavaria. I wish I could join you but I'm not sure that I can survive 1hour climb. Is there are any ways to avoid such long climbs?


Hi GooglieS,

Unfortunately, there's no lifts in the immediate area of Schliersee that allow bike transport, so some climbing will always be necessary. There are some lift serviced trails near Kitzbuhel / Wilder Kaiser, but I haven't ridden them yet (been meaning to).

If you ever want to ride together, let me know. We can start out with some smaller climbs and figure it out as we go. I'm not the fastest climber, I take my time, it's not a race, and I'm not too proud to get off and walk when it becomes to difficult. I just like to ride and have a good time.

Servus,
Brad


----------



## GooglieS (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Brad,

I'm also not that fast and young. Check your PM.


----------



## GooglieS (Nov 16, 2008)

I just found that a place called Seefeld (Austria) is easily reachable from München. Direct train available. Is it a nice place for a MTB?


----------

